# Fulmer Cup: UGA’s James Cook Arrested



## Philhutch80 (Dec 14, 2019)

Quite the culture Kirby has going there! Looks like the UGA bagmen got him out in a lil over an hour.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2019)

Should change title to include  ANOTHER dawg arrested


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2019)

Dawgs gonna dawg


----------



## Philhutch80 (Dec 14, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Should change title to include  ANOTHER dawg arrested



That’s why I prefaced it with ‘Fulmer Cup’.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 14, 2019)

Crime of the century 
Go back to CNN now.
Nothing here


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2019)

Do any dawg players actually HAVE a drivers license?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 14, 2019)

Surprised you Techies didn’t go to the Atlanta Police after Kirby assaulted the entire football team.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 14, 2019)

3


----------



## Throwback (Dec 14, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> 3


Actually this is probably 5 or 6 this year


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 14, 2019)

If we could play Auburn that many times in a year, but 13 of 15 says it all.
Man I bet you got Georgia football all over your moms basement.
You sho know a lot of details about UGA.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2019)

I wonder if Kirby condones such behavior? Guess we'll see in the Sugar Bowl


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2019)

He had 0 BAC, he was driving a friend home. Good for him for keeping a drunk off the road. Can you imagine the exact same thing happening in Tuscaloosa? Saban would have been the first person contacted, and we would never heard a thing about it.


----------



## antharper (Dec 14, 2019)

Just win !!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He had 0 BAC, he was driving a friend home. Good for him for keeping a drunk off the road. Can you imagine the exact same thing happening in Tuscaloosa? Saban would have been the first person contacted, and we would never heard a thing about it.


Kirby needs to step up his game


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He had 0 BAC, he was driving a friend home. Good for him for keeping a drunk off the road. Can you imagine the exact same thing happening in Tuscaloosa? Saban would have been the first person contacted, and we would never heard a thing about it.



Keeping a friend off the road is no excuse for disregarding laws. Who knows what else this guy has done and gotten away with.....


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He had 0 BAC, he was driving a friend home. Good for him for keeping a drunk off the road. Can you imagine the exact same thing happening in Tuscaloosa? Saban would have been the first person contacted, and we would never heard a thing about it.


How do you know he does that if you've never heard a thing about it? Got some inside scoop? Come on, spill the beans Dawg


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2019)

Got to be honest. I’d have never arrested any person that was stone cold sober driving a drunk home. I’d have given them a police escort the rest of the way. License or not. These cops suck now a days.


----------



## antharper (Dec 14, 2019)

I got on here to just see who posted it first , I already heard news at work from a Auburn fan ..... who would of thought it !


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 14, 2019)

Then the city boy went out to buy a new pair of Sandals and grab a Starbucks and seen the story.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2019)

Bunch of outstanding law abiding citizens posting in here. Like y'all ain't never gotten behind the wheel and sucked down a few cold ones! Big deal. 

GO DAWGS!
SCREW ALL THE HATERS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2019)

And from what I've heard, Cook wasn't drinking and driving. He'd pull over every time he took a sip.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He had 0 BAC, he was driving a friend home. Good for him for keeping a drunk off the road. Can you imagine the exact same thing happening in Tuscaloosa? Saban would have been the first person contacted, and we would never heard a thing about it.


Wow, not one Bama fan has said anything about this and somehow a Bama East fan inserts Saban


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Bunch of outstanding law abiding citizens posting in here. Like y'all ain't never gotten behind the wheel and sucked down a few cold ones! Big deal.
> 
> GO DAWGS!
> SCREW ALL THE HATERS!


My goodness Brother Britches. I hope you plan on going to church tomorrow.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 14, 2019)

Not required in Georgia. That’s what a friend told me. Most can’t pass the test. Alabama requires you to take your sister for id


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Who knows what else this guy has done and gotten away with.....



I hear he took part in ruffling up some War Eagle Feathers one time.


----------



## fireman1501 (Dec 14, 2019)

If he is good ..let the man play.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> My goodness Brother Britches. I hope you plan on going to church tomorrow.


I'll be there. It's beer day tomorrow at my church. Me and my pastor gonna be sharing a few cold ones together.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I'll be there. It's beer day tomorrow at my church. Me and my pastor gonna be sharing a few cold ones together.



Just dont drive....And if yall do make sure your driver has a license....????


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> I wonder if Kirby condones such behavior? Guess we'll see in the Sugar Bowl



I would hope he does. The guy kept a drunk from driving. I would condone it and not think much of a coach that didn't condone stopping a drunk from driving. Just saying it would never got to this level on 90% of SEC campuses.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> How do you know he does that if you've never heard a thing about it? Got some inside scoop? Come on, spill the beans Dawg



As s matter of fact I do. Cook is under 21. In Clark County if some one is driving a car with an open container in it they are tested for BAC. There is 0 tolerance for anyone under 21.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 14, 2019)

I applaud him not letting his friend drive drunk, but don't they have ubers or taxis in Athens? Just curious. He could have called one for his friend & not driven since he isn't licensed to drive. Win, win. Friend gets home safe & he isn't breaking the law by driving without a license. Plus that open container he had wouldn't have been an issue.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I would hope he does. The guy kept a drunk from driving. I would condone it and not think much of a coach that didn't condone stopping a drunk from driving. Just saying it would never got to this level on 90% of SEC campuses.



Break the laws and get locked up. Yep all coaches should support that!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 14, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I applaud him not letting his friend drive drunk, but don't they have ubers or taxis in Athens? Just curious. He could have called one for his friend & not driven since he isn't licensed to drive. Win, win. Friend gets home safe & he isn't breaking the law by driving without a license. Plus that open container he had wouldn't have been an issue.



Why pay for an Uber. They're used to doing whatever the please with no repercussions.....


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 14, 2019)

They are all saints at Bama.
Saint Nick makes sure they are .
He speaks to LE and they promise he’ll be the first to know if there are any shenanigans.
They are all under the Aflac umbrella of coverage.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 14, 2019)

A College kid drunk who would have thought of that!

If they arrest every kid in College that got drunk there wouldn’t be hardly anybody left in College!


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 14, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I applaud him not letting his friend drive drunk, but don't they have ubers or taxis in Athens? Just curious. He could have called one for his friend & not driven since he isn't licensed to drive. Win, win. Friend gets home safe & he isn't breaking the law by driving without a license. Plus that open container he had wouldn't have been an issue.


Haters Just trying to make something out of nothing because no other College Football kid from another school has ever been arrested!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 14, 2019)

The chair! Give him the chair!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 14, 2019)

Haters because the Georgia state law was enforced?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 14, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Haters because the Georgia state law was enforced?


I just think it's funny because a college student getting arrested for an invalid license and alcohol in the car isn't big news and only made the paper because it's a football player. As a society, we place far too much emphasis on athletics because of the money they bring in. I would find it equally funny if it was UA or UF.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 14, 2019)

RoosterTodd said:


> I just think it's funny because a college student getting arrested for an invalid license and alcohol in the car isn't big news and only made the paper because it's a football player. As a society, we place far too much emphasis on athletics because of the money they bring in. I would find it equally funny if it was UA or UF.


Yep. The better they are, the bigger celebrity they are, & the bigger the microscope that's on them 24/7.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 14, 2019)

He makes Aaron Hernandez look like a choir boy.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 14, 2019)

fish hawk said:


> He makes Aaron Hernandez look like a choir boy.


No kidding!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 14, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> They are all saints at Bama.
> Saint Nick makes sure they are .
> He speaks to LE and they promise he’ll be the first to know if there are any shenanigans.
> They are all under the Aflac umbrella of coverage.


Obsession much? Rent free in your head. Some of you are like the Democrats. Always deflecting from what is going on by saying something about Bama. Have a good night shifty schiff


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 14, 2019)

I see the same crew crying over this is eerily similar to the same crew that cried over Kirby cussin. 

OH NOEZ! A sober kid drove his drunk friend home and no one died!!! The horror!!!


----------



## riprap (Dec 14, 2019)

fairhopebama said:


> Obsession much? Rent free in your head. Some of you are like the Democrats. Always deflecting from what is going on by saying something about Bama. Have a good night shifty schiff


New material please


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 14, 2019)

He sure is a lil fella. Just win baby.


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 14, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Haters because the Georgia state law was enforced?


No problem with the law being enforced.
Just like @RoosterTodd said he’s a football player so headline news!


4HAND said:


> Yep. The better they are, the bigger celebrity they are, & the bigger the microscope that's on them 24/7.


Exactly Right!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 14, 2019)

Kinda like the punishment for stealing crablegs. Think that is a tad worse than driving with an open container in a car, if he was sober, which so far we have heard no claim that he wasn't.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 14, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Kinda like the punishment for stealing crablegs. Think that is a tad worse than driving with an open container in a car, if he was sober, which so far we have heard no claim that he wasn't.


Yeah, Winston was the "big man on campus" for awhile. These athletes begin to feel entitled.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 15, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> As s matter of fact I do. Cook is under 21. In Clark County if some one is driving a car with an open container in it they are tested for BAC. There is 0 tolerance for anyone under 21.


I was talking about the part where you said you'd never hear about it if it happened at Bama. Nevermind. As far as Cook goes, he's a kid. Made a mistake. Learn from it and move on. That's what we're all supposed to do


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 15, 2019)

Bunch of losers up in here obsessed with the DAWGS!  This is a nothing burger.  The cops in Athens target football players.  This kid should be given a kudoo for driving a drunk home, but some power hungry cop has to write a ticket.

I'm going to church, so let me repeat ... screw you losers!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2019)

TinKnocker said:


> I see the same crew crying over this



The same crew & fans cant seem to beat UGA. Go figure...


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 15, 2019)

The only disturbing thing I saw here is James Cook only weighs 170lbs.  Come on James, you need to be a little heavier when you start getting a bunch more carries starting with the bowl game, when Swift declines to play.  Drink some beer or something.


----------



## riprap (Dec 15, 2019)

Go Dawgs. Maybe the heat could use our offensive line to help slow him down.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Keeping a friend off the road is no excuse for disregarding laws. Who knows what else this guy has done and gotten away with.....



An FSU homer saying there's no excuse for disrespecting laws. Now that's rich! Hey look everybody - Publix is running a special on crab legs! If you can get them out the door without being caught they're free!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 16, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Bunch of losers up in here obsessed with the DAWGS!  This is a nothing burger.  The cops in Athens target football players.  This kid should be given a kudoo for driving a drunk home, but some power hungry cop has to write a ticket.
> 
> I'm going to church, so let me repeat ... screw you losers!



I didn't go to church yesterday. Just win baby!


----------



## TinKnocker (Dec 16, 2019)

DAWG1419 said:


> He sure is a lil fella. Just win baby.


Yeah the 170# surprised me. That's what he weighted when he came out of HS. Really thought they had put some weight on him.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 16, 2019)

Twiggbuster said:


> They are all saints at Bama.
> Saint Nick makes sure they are .
> He speaks to LE and they promise he’ll be the first to know if there are any shenanigans.
> They are all under the Aflac umbrella of coverage.



But they are Bama. They recruit the same people we do, but they just never have even a minor arrest. Right.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> But they are Bama. They recruit the same people we do, but they just never have even a minor arrest. Right.


The Alabama mafia is real.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2019)

elfiii said:


> An FSU homer saying there's no excuse for disrespecting laws. Now that's rich! Hey look everybody - Publix is running a special on crab legs! If you can get them out the door without being caught they're free!



Yep. Both are misdemeanor offenses.  Let's see if your boy Kirby is on Jimbo's level


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He had 0 BAC, he was driving a friend home. Good for him for keeping a drunk off the road. Can you imagine the exact same thing happening in Tuscaloosa? Saban would have been the first person contacted, and we would never heard a thing about it.





brownceluse said:


> Got to be honest. I’d have never arrested any person that was stone cold sober driving a drunk home. I’d have given them a police escort the rest of the way. License or not. These cops suck now a days.



As always there's much more to the story....

https://247sports.com/college/georg...-James-Cook-weekend-arrest-details-140622893/

Seems he was cut a little slack and not charged with DWI...


----------



## bilgerat (Dec 16, 2019)

how is  opened bottle of cognac a open container? was the cap off?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 16, 2019)

bilgerat said:


> how is  opened bottle of cognac a open container? was the cap off?


If the seal is broken.


----------



## bobocat (Dec 16, 2019)

Awe burn will probably have him next year. They like UGA arrestize.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> As always there's much more to the story....
> 
> https://247sports.com/college/georg...-James-Cook-weekend-arrest-details-140622893/
> 
> Seems he was cut a little slack and not charged with DWI...


But it's easier to just blame the Athens Police.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2019)

4HAND said:


> But it's easier to just blame the Athens Police.


The cop smelled mary jane, Cook admitted to smoking it all, AND he was driving??? 

Good thing he plays football. A normal person in Athens would have posession and dwi charges......


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> As always there's much more to the story....
> 
> https://247sports.com/college/georg...-James-Cook-weekend-arrest-details-140622893/
> 
> Seems he was cut a little slack and not charged with DWI...


You think driving stoned is a DWI? Wow! I drive stoned every day for the last 20 years! I’ve never had an issue! Alcohol is a different story! I don’t drink and drive. But I smoke at least 6-8 times a day.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> You think driving stoned is a DWI? Wow! I drive stoned every day for the last 20 years! I’ve never had an issue! Alcohol is a different story! I don’t drink and drive. But I smoke at least 6-8 times a day.



Not only do you drive stoned but post as well.?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 16, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> You think driving stoned is a DWI?



Apparently everywhere but Athens.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 16, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Bot only do you drive stoned but post as well.?


Bot? You must be smokin' some of Brown's weed tonight.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 17, 2019)

James Cook is STUPID, STUPID,STUPID,STUPID......that simple, that's what I get after reading this

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-uga-james-cook-traffic-stop


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Bot? You must be smokin' some of Brown's weed tonight.


Fify ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> But it's easier to just blame the Athens Police.


Yeah... cause cops are saints..


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2019)

Pot, booze and guns, what could happen?

Kick 'em both off the team.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 17, 2019)

2 guys riding dirty with a firearm, no insurance & no DL. But because they're dawgs some on here think they should get a pass & blame the cop for doing his job.
Ridiculous.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Pot, booze and guns, what could happen?.


Sounds like a good time until the cops screwed it up..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> 2 guys riding dirty with a firearm, no insurance & no DL. But because they're dawgs some on here think they should get a pass & blame the cop for doing his job.
> Ridiculous.


What’s Ridiculous is how a cop can say “I smell weed” and give himself all the power he needs.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Kick 'em both off the team.



Throwback and ol Gus would love to see that.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 17, 2019)

Cook is young, I hope he sees this as lesson learned and turns it into a positive.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2019)

All the cop has to say is “I smell”! What joke! I bet the only  reason they were targeting was because they were black!


----------



## joepuppy (Dec 17, 2019)

_According to the Athens-Clarke County Police Department arrest report, an officer observed a Dodge Charger around *12:44 a.m*. ET on December 14 _

_At that time, Cook was arrested on the two charges and taken to the Athens-Clarke County jail where he was booked at *1:46 p.m.* ET on December 14. He remained in ACC custody for a little over and hour and was released at *2:57 p.m. *_

Think the author needs to proofread that timeline again. That's a 13 hour traffic stop.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 17, 2019)

Let's see...a 20 YO kid with no drivers license, driving a car with a temporary tag, admittedly stoned, with a drunk passenger, an open bottle of liquor and a Glock 19 in the glove box.

What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 17, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Let's see...a 20 YO kid with no drivers license, driving a car with a temporary tag, admittedly stoned, with a drunk passenger, an open bottle of liquor and a Glock 19 in the glove box.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


Don't forget the marijuana residue in the car.
But folks want to defend the 2 football players & blame the cop.......


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2019)

bilgerat said:


> how is  opened bottle of cognac a open container? was the cap off?


Your question answered itself


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Let's see...a 20 YO kid with no drivers license, driving a car with a temporary tag, admittedly stoned, with a drunk passenger, an open bottle of liquor and a Glock 19 in the glove box.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


Go wrong? GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 17, 2019)

I nearly always agree with a cop enforcing laws but the open container and I smell weed let me search your vehicle crap is nothing but a way to increase revenue and an excuse to search and look for more possible tickets. The no license is just a stupid game with a stupid prize if you win it you deserved it.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 17, 2019)

Y'all some ignorant heifers!  Having smoked maryjane does not automatically make you DWI.  There are level tests for that as well and may have been taken, but waiting for results.

It was pretty stupid, but it is only news for two reasons 1) he is a football player and 2) there are a bunch of jealous haters up in here.

I can guarantee you that a large percentage of football players all over the country smoke pot.  I don't like that he did, but he will pay the price.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 17, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Y'all some ignorant heifers!  Having smoked maryjane does not automatically make you DWI.  There are level tests for that as well and may have been taken, but waiting for results.
> 
> It was pretty stupid, but it is only news for two reasons 1) he is a football player and 2) there are a bunch of jealous haters up in here.
> 
> I can guarantee you that a large percentage of football players all over the country smoke pot.  I don't like that he did, but he will pay the price.



My only thing is, if your going to drink and smoke some weed keep your fanny at the house, no need to put yourself in a bad spot. 

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Let's see...a 20 YO kid with no drivers license, driving a car with a temporary tag, admittedly stoned, with a drunk passenger, an open bottle of liquor and a Glock 19 in the glove box.
> 
> What could possibly go wrong?


What could go wrong? Nothing for Barners. It’s how you fill out your recruiting class. You need events like these to fill out your team.

It’s why Throwback follows UGA so much. Maybe if they can get enough UGA players they could possibly beat UGA.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2019)

Cheering on Kirby for using vulgar language at a press conference. Defending drug and alcohol use by underage kids

Dawg fans sure have changed from the Pope richt years


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Cheering on Kirby for using vulgar language at a press conference. Defending drug and alcohol use by underage kids
> 
> Dawg fans sure have changed from the Pope richt years


A Barner talking trash is comical. Considering those desperate little brothers over at Auburn will take ANY player that gets a boot from your Daddy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> A Barner talking trash is comical. Considering those desperate little brothers over at Auburn will take ANY player that gets a boot from your Daddy.


But muh Auburn Tigers need any edge on UGA..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Don't forget the marijuana residue in the car.
> But folks want to defend the 2 football players & blame the cop.......


Residue that should be nothing more than cigarette tobacco.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Cheering on Kirby for using vulgar language at a press conference. Defending drug and alcohol use by underage kids
> 
> Dawg fans sure have changed from the Pope richt years



Bama and the Barn showed us the error of our ways. Just win baby!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2019)

elfiii said:


> Bama and the Barn showed us the error of our ways. Just win baby!



They don't deal in residue they deal in pounds.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 17, 2019)

Hard to believe some of you guys. It's just a little weed and liquor.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Hard to believe some of you guys. It's just a little weed and liquor.


Something they’ve all done.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Hard to believe some of you guys. It's just a little weed and liquor.



They would not think a thing about it, if they didn't have DDS. I have never seen so many people totally consumed and obsessed about what someone else is doing. It is beyond wierd.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> They would not think a thing about it, if they didn't have DDS. I have never seen so many people totally consumed and obsessed about what someone else is doing. It is beyond wierd.




If you notice... The haters are all losers to the Dawgs.. multiple years in a row, losers.. ones that forget what it’s like to beat the Dawgs..


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 17, 2019)

I don't care who it is. Everyone should be held accountable for their actions.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I don't care who it is. Everyone should be held accountable for their actions.



I agree 4 and I think he will. My point is the holier than thou people who think this kind of thing does not go on at every campus in the SEC. I think these kids are stupid for potentially throwing away a great opportunity. This is not about football, it is about kid being kids and the lack of judgement that comes with it.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 17, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> I agree 4 and I think he will. My point is the holier than thou people who think this kind of thing does not go on at every campus in the SEC. I think these kids are stupid for potentially throwing away a great opportunity. This is not about football, it is about kid being kids and the lack of judgement that comes with it.


Oh absolutely. None worse than Hernandez. 
But some folks want to blame everyone & everything just because the player caught plays for "their" team.

J. Winston @ FSU was a perfect example. If he would have been held accountable when he 1st started messing up he might have learned his lesson & straightened out.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2019)

I smell alcohol. I smell weed. You didn’t use a turn signal. Passenger didn’t have their seatbelt on. Following too closely. Didn’t come to a complete stop. On and on I could go. Young black youth in a Dodge. Profiling at its best! That cop made the bust of the century he or she needs a promotion.....


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2019)

I bet if it was me and my white friends the cop would have never stopped us.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I bet if it was me and my white friends the cop would have never stopped us.


You are probably right because 1) they were not up for a high speed chase as you try to elude or 2) knew they were in for some good preaching and it was not their time.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 17, 2019)

Riprap told me to come up with some new material so I am trying.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> I don't care who it is. Everyone should be held accountable for their actions.


Especially people who are on the public payroll.


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 17, 2019)

I am not sure what all the fuss is about. If what you Dawgs say about Saban and his influence over the police is true, Kirby should have learned and implemented this in Athens. Just win baby.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2019)

If we hadn’t had to endure 15 years of holier than thou pope richt is the second coming it would probably be different


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2019)

And I took my hat off when I said pope richt


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2019)

And for the record the kid should be punished but kicking him off the team is a bit much some of these kids have never had any guidance.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2019)

Why y’all mad at us posting about dawgs we were told this is a dawg forum only We just following the rules


----------



## elfiii (Dec 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> And for the record the kid should be punished but kicking him off the team is a bit much some of these kids have never had any guidance.



He's old enough to know better and he should not be spared the consequences of his actions. That's coddling him and it will serve him poorly. Both him and his homeskillet sold out their teammates, their coach and the school because they figured the rules didn't apply to them. You have to pay the price for that. Can't do the time? Don't do the crime.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2019)

elfiii said:


> He's old enough to know better and he should not be spared the consequences of his actions. That's coddling him and it will serve him poorly. Both him and his homeskillet sold out their teammates, their coach and the school because they figured the rules didn't apply to them. You have to pay the price for that. Can't do the time? Don't do the crime.


I was just trying to be a dawg homer so they don’t be mad at me for posting here. I’ll do better next time boss!


----------



## fairhopebama (Dec 17, 2019)

Kirby needs to bring back pope Richt's pool party's. Keep these kids off the streets that they are not licensed to be on. Haven't heard of anymore Skooter incidents up there. Did they auction all of them off?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 17, 2019)

Sure glad them dawgs didn't run over somebody while they were driving around illegal.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sounds like a good time until the cops screwed it up..



Idjit....????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Cheering on Kirby for using vulgar language at a press conference. Defending drug and alcohol use by underage kids
> 
> Dawg fans sure have changed from the Pope richt years



Now it's ok because everyone does it...These boys are something else. ?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Y'all some ignorant heifers!  Having smoked maryjane does not automatically make you DWI.  There are level tests for that as well and may have been taken, but waiting for results.



When did this law change? What is an acceptable level of thc while operating a vehicle?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Dec 17, 2019)

Are you guys still talking about this?????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Sure glad them dawgs didn't run over somebody while they were driving around illegal.


People shouldn’t be in the road. You know, there are people that get hit by trains. Morons everywhere.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> What is an acceptable level of thc while operating a vehicle?


 
Depends on who the cop is and who you know.

But don’t let ^those^ facts get in the way.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2019)

The first thing Kirby needs to do this offseason is make sure all his players get a driver's license.?


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 17, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> The first thing Kirby needs to do this offseason is make sure all his players get a driver's license.?


And clean out their rides.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> I smell alcohol. I smell weed. You didn’t use a turn signal. Passenger didn’t have their seatbelt on. Following too closely. Didn’t come to a complete stop. On and on I could go. Young black youth in a Dodge. Profiling at its best! That cop made the bust of the century he or she needs a promotion.....



Careful....He'll be at tOsu next yr.....


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 17, 2019)

4HAND said:


> And clean out their rides.....



How much you wanna bet all the hard stuff was thrown out when they "quickly exited the vehicle"


----------



## Twiggbuster (Dec 17, 2019)

Haters dominating threads about the dawgs again.
We be living in yo heads.
I’ll check back on the hate couple days from now.
Y’all have fun now.
Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 17, 2019)

This was all racial!!!!! I hope the Jesse Jackson storms Athens!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 17, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> This was all racial!!!!! I hope the Jesse Jackson storms Athens!


Stacey Abrams is calling him right now!
She'll teach those cops not to mess with her dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2019)

Thank God there was no bird dookie found on his car! No telling where we'd be with this story by now.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> This was all racial!!!!! I hope the Jesse Jackson storms Athens!


Yea that’s just what the dawgs need.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 18, 2019)

The police in Athens need to be real dawg fans then these small problems would never show up.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 18, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> When did this law change? What is an acceptable level of thc while operating a vehicle?



The law has changed and it is a grey area where no amount is specified, so it is for the cop to decide if you are less safe.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 18, 2019)

Maybe me but, I don't see these young men as KIDS like some of y'all do.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> The law has changed and it is a grey area where no amount is specified, so it is for the cop to decide if you are less safe.


Has this change come about since the legalization of medical marijuana?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Dec 18, 2019)

nickel back said:


> Maybe me but, I don't see these young men as KIDS like some of y'all do.


Really? Man I did some really stupid stuff when I was twenty years old. Matured a whole lot from 20 to 30. Matured even more from 30 to 40. I'm 45 now and I've came full circle back to being immature so, you fellas stay out of the street in PTC if you can help it


----------



## nickel back (Dec 18, 2019)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Really? Man I did some really stupid stuff when I was twenty years old. Matured a whole lot from 20 to 30. Matured even more from 30 to 40. I'm 45 now and I've came full circle back to being immature so, you fellas stay out of the street in PTC if you can help it



Yeap Really, doing stupid stuff don't make you a kid and should not be used as an excuse to be called a kid at the age of 18, 19 , 20...….they are young yes, a kid, far from it.


----------



## DannyW (Dec 18, 2019)

Browning Slayer said:


> What could go wrong? Nothing for Barners. It’s how you fill out your recruiting class. You need events like these to fill out your team.



Ya'll a bunch of hypocrites...do as I say, not as I do type of folks. 

Every time someone mentions Saban, or Alabama, in a thread you hop up and down cackling about "why does someone always have to bring up Saban/Alabama in this thread? That has nothing to do about this topic."

Well guess what? Ya'll do it too.

This thread has ZERO reference to Auburn, it's entirely about a UGA football player, and yet Auburn it is brought into the conversation. 

Whatever....everybody have a good Tuesday morning...


----------



## nickel back (Dec 18, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Ya'll a bunch of hypocrites...do as I say, not as I do type of folks.
> 
> Every time someone mentions Saban, or Alabama, in a thread you hop up and down cackling about "why does someone always have to bring up Saban/Alabama in this thread? That has nothing to do about this topic."
> 
> ...




I think I will have a good Wednesday morning


----------



## DannyW (Dec 18, 2019)

nickel back said:


> I think I will have a good Wednesday morning



Dang it...should know better than to post before my first cup of coffee. 

Have a good WEDNESDAY morning...it's a crisp 31 degrees here in Lawrenceville this morning.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Stacey Abrams is calling him right now!
> She'll teach those cops not to mess with her dawgs!


She’s teaming up with Andrew Gillum as she should.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 18, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Ya'll a bunch of hypocrites...do as I say, not as I do type of folks.
> 
> Every time someone mentions Saban, or Alabama, in a thread you hop up and down cackling about "why does someone always have to bring up Saban/Alabama in this thread? That has nothing to do about this topic."
> 
> ...


Preach!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2019)

nickel back said:


> I think I will have a good Wednesday morning


That's what an Auburn education gets you..


----------



## nickel back (Dec 18, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Dang it...should know better than to post before my first cup of coffee.
> 
> Have a good WEDNESDAY morning...it's a crisp 31 degrees here in Lawrenceville this morning.



yeah, it got cold over night


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 18, 2019)

brownceluse said:


> She’s teaming up with Andrew Gillum as she should.


Birds of a feather.......


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2019)

DannyW said:


> This thread has ZERO reference to Auburn, it's entirely about a UGA football player, and yet Auburn it is brought into the conversation.




Zero reference? 

This thread is about a UGA player getting arrested. Who's the 1st team that comes in and tries to grab players kicked off of teams?

Yep.. You guessed it!

AUBURN!!
Auburn will be knocking on the door of ANY player UGA kicks off their team.

If you don't think it's a fact, you might want to look at your history.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Birds of a feather.......


Yep... You haters that can't beat UGA seem to flock together too. You love to point fingers except at your own programs.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2019)

DannyW said:


> Ya'll a bunch of hypocrites...do as I say, not as I do type of folks.
> 
> Every time someone mentions Saban, or Alabama, in a thread you hop up and down cackling about "why does someone always have to bring up Saban/Alabama in this thread? That has nothing to do about this topic."
> 
> ...



If the Gus Bus didn't stay parked outside the Athens-Clarke County jail waiting for our players to get bailed out you wouldn't hear a peep out of us.


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 18, 2019)

elfiii said:


> If the Gus Bus didn't stay parked outside the Athens-Clarke County jail waiting for our players to get bailed out you wouldn't hear a peep out of us.


My Lord! There's so many dawgs committing crimes it takes a BUS to haul 'em away from jail?!
??


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My Lord! There's so many dawgs committing crimes it takes a BUS to haul 'em away from jail?!
> ??


???


----------



## Doghunter11 (Dec 18, 2019)

Serious question Has Uga ever picked up a player that was kicked off another team for disciplinary reasons? I know we’ve kicked some off the team that ended up at auburn and Alabama.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My Lord! There's so many dawgs committing crimes it takes a BUS to haul 'em away from jail?!
> ??



The Gus bus is designed to haul 1 or 50. They don't care. As long as Gus can get to them before their actual coach does once they make bail then they are Auburn bound.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 18, 2019)

Doghunter11 said:


> Serious question Has Uga ever picked up a player that was kicked off another team for disciplinary reasons? I know we’ve kicked some off the team that ended up at auburn and Alabama.


I honestly don't know the answer to this, but I truly do not believe we have. I would be surprised if so.

Joking aside, Cook should be disciplined for his actions, what ever they were. He should also be suspended for the Sugar Bowl. To think any of us condone this sort of behavior is ridiculous. These guys are old enough to know better.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 18, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I honestly don't know the answer to this, but I truly do not believe we have. I would be surprised if so.
> 
> Joking aside, Cook should be disciplined for his actions, what ever they were. He should also be suspended for the Sugar Bowl. To think any of us condone this sort of behavior is ridiculous. These guys are old enough to know better.



He's got the trifecta - booze, drugs and guns. Either ignore it and play him or kick him off the team. I'm for kicking him off the team.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2019)

4HAND said:


> My Lord! There's so many dawgs committing crimes it takes a BUS to haul 'em away from jail?!
> ??


We would use a cattle trailer but it’s cold and rainy


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2019)

Doghunter11 said:


> Serious question Has Uga ever picked up a player that was kicked off another team for disciplinary reasons? I know we’ve kicked some off the team that ended up at auburn and Alabama.



Pope richt would not have dared given a person a second chance


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 18, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Pope richt would not have dared given a person a second chance


Unless your name was Crowell....Then you get multiple chances


----------



## Throwback (Dec 18, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Unless your name was Crowell....Then you get multiple chances


But Muh  dawgs


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> But Muh  dawgs


Smoke it if you got it.....You just mad cause you cant have none!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2019)

Throwback said:


> We would use a cattle trailer but it’s cold and rainy




Dang.. You guys treat your football players better then your women.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 19, 2019)

Doghunter11 said:


> Serious question Has Uga ever picked up a player that was kicked off another team for disciplinary reasons? I know we’ve kicked some off the team that ended up at auburn and Alabama.


Yes, Jeremy Pruitt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 19, 2019)

AugustaDawg said:


> Yes, Jeremy Pruitt.


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 20, 2019)

Hehe


----------



## antharper (Dec 27, 2019)

Cleared to play in bowl game , passed drug test , and got his drivers license straight , racial profiling I guess !


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 27, 2019)

antharper said:


> Cleared to play in bowl game , passed drug test , and got his drivers license straight , racial profiling I guess !



????


----------



## Throwback (Dec 27, 2019)

Looks like Kirby is implementing “the process”


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

Throwback said:


> Looks like Kirby is implementing “the process”


From Cussing Kirby, to Rehabilitation Kirby! You may say, where there's smoke, there's weed! Kirby says, where there's weed, there's a young man in need!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 28, 2019)

Haters gonna hate ... just win baby!


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> From Cussing Kirby, to Rehabilitation Kirby! You may say, where there's smoke, there's weed! Kirby says, where there's weed, there's a young man in need!
> 
> View attachment 996983


??????


----------



## Throwback (Dec 28, 2019)

MudDucker said:


> Haters gonna hate ... just win baby!


Next year!!


----------



## elfiii (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> From Cussing Kirby, to Rehabilitation Kirby! You may say, where there's smoke, there's weed! Kirby says, where there's weed, there's a young man in need!
> 
> View attachment 996983



??????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

It had nothing to do with rehabilitation. Kirby channeling his inner Jimbo....

https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-tailback-brian-herrien-sugar-bowl


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> It had nothing to do with rehabilitation. Kirby channeling his inner Jimbo....
> 
> https://www.dawgnation.com/football/georgia-tailback-brian-herrien-sugar-bowl


I read that last night. That says nothing other than Brian Herrien missing the Sugar Bowl. Does not give a reason as to why. I mean, *IF* he did do something wrong, then apparently Kirby is disciplining him, right?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> I read that last night. That says nothing other than Brian Herrien missing the Sugar Bowl. Does not give a reason as to why. I mean, *IF* he did do something wrong, then apparently Kirby is disciplining him, right?



Has nothing to do with Herrien being in trouble but everything to do with Cook being Kirby's best option. Just like Jameis and Jimbo....If a better option is available they sit....If not, suit up son, we need you.....?


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Has nothing to do with Herrien being in trouble but everything to do with Cook being Kirby's best option. Just like Jameis and Jimbo....If a better option is available they sit....If not, suit up son, we need you.....?


Aw, come on, man! It's not like he stole anything, or beat up a women. What kind of message would Kirby be sending these young men if he suspended them over a little weed and liquor? Plus, if you'd read the article on Cook, you would have seen he had passed a drug test right after his arrest.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Aw, come on, man! It's not like he stole anything, or beat up a women. What kind of message would Kirby be sending these young men if he suspended them over a little weed and liquor? Plus, if you'd read the article on Cook, you would have seen he had passed a drug test right after his arrest.



Yep nothing wrong with hopping in a car driving through town after midnight, smoking weed with the homies,  knowing full well you dont have a license..  

Which article are you referencing? The one that states he passed a test weeks after his arrest??????  Come on Brother Britches surely you're not believe Cook was an innocent bystander...


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Yep nothing wrong with hopping in a car driving through town after midnight, smoking weed with the homies,  knowing full well you dont have a license..
> 
> Which article are you referencing? The one that states he passed a test weeks after his arrest??????  Come on Brother Britches surely you're not believe Cook was an innocent bystander...


No, this article from yesterday. https://www.si.com/college/georgia/news/kirby-smart-talks-sugar-bowl-and-more



> *James Cook *
> 
> I will update you on a couple of injuries and other updates. James Cook is cleared to play. We don't discuss details, situations, like this publicly usually. But we thoroughly reviewed this situation. *In compliance with our drug policy, we tested him immediately after he had an arrest. The test was negative.* And James is cleared to play. It's that simple. Not proud of his behavior, but he suffered some discipline for what he did, and that's done. James is cleared to play, and that should be updated.​So, Cook is expected to play and the issue has been put to rest for the Georgia running back.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

And of course, I believe, if you hang with fools and break the rules, you should be punished. And the punishment should fit the the rule(s) broken. Has Kirby handled this situation properly? I don't know what type of punishment Cook was given, as Kirby does not discuss these things. Maybe Kirby dropped the ball in this situation, who am I to say? If it were me handling this, and from what all I have read, Cook would be watching the Sugar Bowl at home.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> No, this article from yesterday. https://www.si.com/college/georgia/news/kirby-smart-talks-sugar-bowl-and-more



I didnt read that one. Only one I saw mentioned he was tested weeks later. Hard to believe he passed a test after admitting to smoking all the weed in the car..????


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

"We dont USUALLY do this but he's good to go...??

I'm just ragging yall BB. Giving yall 1/8 of the grief yall gave us Noles in 2013. I agree he shouldn't play but it doesn't matter these days. Colleges and NFL teams will play these boys no matter what.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

Just wait till they get charged with underage possession of cigarettes


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> "We dont USUALLY do this but he's good to go...??
> 
> I'm just ragging yall BB. Giving yall 1/8 of the grief yall gave us Noles in 2013. I agree he shouldn't play but it doesn't matter these days. Colleges and NFL teams will play these boys no matter what.



He tested negative for drugs.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> He tested negative for drugs.



Sure he did. Wonder who administered the test?


----------



## Rackmaster (Dec 28, 2019)

4HAND said:


> But it's easier to just blame the Athens Police.


I don’t blame the Police!
They have to make tough decisions everyday, if he had been drinking or smoking he got what he deserved!

If he would have wrecked and killed someone he would be in jail for the rest of his life!

Congratulations to the Cops for saving some innocent family or children’s life!

With all that being said just because he is a Dawg it should not have been blasted all over the news nor should any other team....well maybe Alabama!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Sure he did. Wonder who administered the test?



Doesn't matter because Brian Herrien took one at the same time, failed, and will not be playing.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Doesn't matter because Brian Herrien took one at the same time, failed, and will not be playing.


Charlie, I have not heard any such information about Herrien failing a drug test. Where are you getting this info? I can't find it.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 28, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Doesn't matter because Brian Herrien took one at the same time, failed, and will not be playing.



Great time a day. 

Herrien took the fall? This is worse than I thought!


----------



## 4HAND (Dec 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Great time a day.
> 
> Herrien took the fall? This is worse than I thought!


????


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

SpotandStalk said:


> Great time a day.
> 
> Herrien took the fall? This is worse than I thought!



I wish I could down vote this post.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 28, 2019)

Silver Britches said:


> Charlie, I have not heard any such information about Herrien failing a drug test. Where are you getting this info? I can't find it.



Dawgnation.


----------

